# Super Size Me



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Has anyone seen this documentary yet? It's now out on DVD. Wow! What an eye opener. Not just about McDonald's, but the fast food industry in general.

The film is basically about a guy who eats at McDonald's for one month straight (breakfast, lunch and dinner) and the affects it has on his body. Along the way we learn some very interesting facts about fast food and one of the reasons why American's are so fat. 

Also, it's witty and well put together as documentaries go. I highly recommend seeing this if you haven't already. At first I was skeptical but it really turned out to be a fun yet informative movie.


----------



## Paladin (Jun 20, 2004)

After I saw it, I didn't have one bit of fast food for and entire month. Shortly after I thought I would go once but got pulled off the wagon again. I actually went through minor detox like syndromes for the first 1 1/2 weeks after I stopped eating that kind of food. During that month I lost 12 lbs! Wish I could have kept it up.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

You could go to the grocery store and eat 3 meals of ice cream every day and see what happens after a month... If you are planning at eating at a fast food restaurant (or any restaurant for that matter) you need to use common sense... All of them have items on the menu that are not all fat and calories... Salads (without a ton of dressing), chicken, and even burgers if you leave off the special sauce and mayonnaise, and perhaps disguard a bun or two along the ways.


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

Mike123abc said:


> You could go to the grocery store and eat 3 meals of ice cream every day and see what happens after a month... If you are planning at eating at a fast food restaurant (or any restaurant for that matter) you need to use common sense... All of them have items on the menu that are not all fat and calories... Salads (without a ton of dressing), chicken, and even burgers if you leave off the special sauce and mayonnaise, and perhaps disguard a bun or two along the ways.


True, but McDonald's doing away with its supersize option and providing odometers in adult low fat happy meals are clear indications that maybe their food was not the healthiest stuff out there.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Did they eliminaem the supersize or just rename it? When I go to McDonald's I see 3 sizes of every "Value Meal"


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

Geronimo said:


> Did they eliminaem the supersize or just rename it? When I go to McDonald's I see 3 sizes of every "Value Meal"


I thought they used to have a small, medium, large, and supersized. Maybe I'm wrong since it's been a while since I was last at a McDonald's.

FYI: Large fry defined as 6 oz with 520 calories and 25 grams of fat.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Well I could be wrong too. But I thought that there was just the regular Value Meal and then an option to supersize it which meant a larger order of fries and I think a larger drink.


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

Supersize

I guess they are heading that way then.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I guess I was wrong. I r ally need to study those fast food menus more closely.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Geronimo said:


> ...Ir eally need to study those fast food menus more closely.


​
Does that make any sense? It would be like reading up on sexually transmitted diseases before visiting a whorehouse. Why not just cut way down on FF or stop eating junkfood altogether? :shrug:

Now, where's my 64 oz. super-spicy, maxi-sized *taco-encha-rrito?*


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

It wasn't supposed to make sense.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Sorry, but anyone who eats fast food 3x a day for their entire nutritional intake gets what they deserve.


----------



## Orcatek (May 1, 2003)

Holding the mayo is Subway's trick. Watch their ads where they compare themselves. Read the fine print, no cheese, no mayo, no dressing. Do that to a whopper and check it out. Not near as bad either (agreed still more fat than the subway), but not the way the ads come out.

Seems that food advertising is done by the same people who write political ads.

Haven't seen the film, but I wonder if it is part of the reason for McDonald's changes? If so, then the film really accomplished something.

Not only do you waste your health eating nothing but fast food, but a lot of dollars too. I always saw it as a rare convience, not a way of life.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I went to the grocery today to get a few things. They had all the _'Healthy Choice'_ frozen dinners on sale 3/$5. That's $1.67 each. I bought ten of differing flavors, each around 300 calories or less. Not bad.

I don't eat much FF anymore - just JF, but it's high quality JF. Oh yeah, I eat a lot of popcorn. I mean a LOT! 
It's made from corn, a vegetable. 

Last night I had a baked potato and steamed brocolli w/cheese sauce. Mmmm.


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Exactly what was his funding source? I can't treat my family to dinner at McDonald's more than once a week without threatening one bill payment's timing or another. If I ate there every day, I'd be plumper, but broke.

And for another thing, regarding the obesity observation, *"DUH!"

*I swear, some people... They'd find it surprising that people who drink nine glasses of water an hour urinate more frequently than those who drank only one or that some foods cause gas.

I think this is a flick I can ignore without missing too much educational content. I'm pretty well versed at grasping the obvious.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Subway also seems to have the only low-fat mayo that doesn't taste gross (at least to me).


----------

